# hill country resorts and RCI



## acesgame (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone tell me how often they might see availability in a San Antonio resort through RCI?  I am trying to decide which exchange company to use.  The only reason I would use RCI is for the Texas resorts.  And no offense but who wants to go to pottsboro?  All the lakes in Texas are so low they aren't much fun either.  
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll try to answer this, although I am not the best person to do so.  I only occasionally look at Texas.  From what I remember, plus looking at the resorts listed for the area...

Silverleaf Hill Country at Canyon Lake shows up all the time.  You fairly often will see Bandera (one resort, two names), Inverness in New Braunfels, and Texas Timeshare in Lakeway (outside of Austin).

Your title refers to the Hill County, but your message specifically mentions San Antonio.  There are only two resorts there.  One shows up very occasionally.  The other is part of the Shell Vacation Club (as of recent).  I doubt that you will ever see that unless you are a member of Shell Vacation Club or RCI Points.  There is also another resort (one of the few Gold Crowns for inland Texas) at Canyon Lake, but again, I suspect most of the availability will be in RCI Points.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 26, 2007)

*II Resorts*

Briggs Ranch Grand Vacation Club • BGV
San Antonio, Texas       

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch • HYS
San Antonio, Texas      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Riverside Suites • RVD
San Antonio, Texas       

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 26, 2007)

*RCI Resorts*

Wynnwood Townhomes (#3613) 
San Antonio, TX, 78240 
USA 

Shell Vacations Club at Salado Creek Villas (#8554) 
San Antonio, TX, 78217 
USA 

www.shellvacationsclub.com 
Wynnwood Townhomes (#3613) 
San Antonio, TX, 78240 
USA 

Salado Creek Villas (#6989) 
San Antonio, TX, 78217 
USA 
www.saladocreekvillas.com

Hotel Valencia Riverwalk - Rental (#8239) 
San Antonio, TX, 78205 
USA


----------



## acesgame (Feb 26, 2007)

*riverdees*

Are these the available resorts or just what they have listed as possible.  I want to know if they show up on a search very often.  It doesn't matter what they say they have to pick from if it is never available. 

thanks again!


----------



## mshatty (Feb 26, 2007)

There is a new Fairfield in San Antonio, La Cascada, that is now available for Fairfield members to reserve beginning in June 2007. It's probably not yet in RCI. It is located on the Riverwalk, a couple of blocks from the main entertainment area.


----------

